# RAGBRAI or AGRBRAI



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

The staff for the Register’s Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa just resigned en masse from the Des Moines Register and will form a competing ride next year.

https://www.kcrg.com/content/news/R...King-plan-on-starting-new-ride-563155231.html

They already have a website and registration process in place:

http://iowasride.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

What's the world coming to when some guy trying to do something good gets smeared by a reporter for stuff he posted on social media god knows when. I find it ironic that the reporter got it as well. Crimes have statutes of limitations, but a tweet is forever. 

Before Kids, I used to do a lot of bike vacations, but I never did RAGBRAI for a couple reasons. Its basically self supported -- and having grown up in Missouri and attended graduate school in Minnesota, I drove through Iowa a lot and its not a real awe inspiring place. 

If you can't make it to Tuscany, 

https://www.cinghiale.com/

then Ride the Rockies was the best one I did in the U.S. 

https://www.ridetherockies.com/


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I did the full week in 2007 and a few days in 2011 with some RBR Lownjers. It’s worth doing once just to be amongst a seemingly never-ending stream of 10,000+ riders from every walk of life riding every kind of bike imaginable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> I did the full week in 2007 and a few days in 2011 with some RBR Lownjers. It’s worth doing once just to be amongst a seemingly never-ending stream of 10,000+ riders from every walk of life riding every kind of bike imaginable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do the Seagull Century every year on the Eastern Shore of MD. It's 7000+ riders. One day of that is enough. I can't imagine a week of those crowds. Do you get the Jesus guy who tows a 10' cross on wheels behind his bike.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

pmf said:


> I do the Seagull Century every year on the Eastern Shore of MD. It's 7000+ riders. One day of that is enough. I can't imagine a week of those crowds. Do you get the Jesus guy who tows a 10' cross on wheels behind his bike.


No Jesus that I recall, but there was a 6 foot tall banana and a chicken...


----------

